# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  تحديث tornado v4plus  عودة قنوات بي اوت2018/12/29

## mohamed73

تحديث tornado v4plus 
2018/12/29   عودة قنوات بي اوت حملوا التحديث ومرروه عبر usb    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

